
A Software Developer’s Guide to Dealing with Coworkers (2017) - wbsun
https://simpleprogrammer.com/dealing-with-coworkers/
======
julianlam
I got accosted by a full page modal to sign up for emails.

No thanks.

Then I realised as I was reading that every paragraph was on average two
sentences long.

It seems like this is done on purpose to drive a more conversational style of
writing. Too bad it interrupts my flow of reading.

In the end I couldn't finish the article.

It read like a sales pitch.

